# Old School Blaupunkt Guys 1980's BPA-430 Amp made in Japan 1980's. Questions?



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I always pick up old school equipment on CL when I see it at a good price. Recently, I picked up an old school Blaupunkt BPA-430 for 30 bucks. I must say that I am very impressed with how this amp sounds. The amp is made in Japan and I must say it definitely has a nice sound quality sound to it. Im definitely going to take the LP's out for a while to give it a true listen. The guy who sold it to me said it was an 80's amp but I cant confirm a year on it. He had it in a old 1989 s class. I couldn't find much info on this amp.

Does anybody have experience with these amps? Are these amps underrated? Is there a plug for the ground and power or do I have to use the ghetto clips to connect to it? Any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.

Here's a pic of her


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone? No info


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

It was made in 82. I've got one of em, it came in a Porsche when I got it, took it out immediately so I don't know much about it, sorry. They were a couple hundred new.


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing amazing in any way, even for the time. A decent mid priced amp for the 80s. Back then, models had a long shelf life, so those were produced for more than one year, and there are a lot out there. I would try to modify the amp to run thick power wire out of the unit directly, like Lanzar did on their opti-drive amps. Maybe upgrade some other parts. For science...


----------

